# $$/lb



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

What is the going price/lb of goat meat in your area?? I am trying to get a ballpark price point.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Live or cut & wrapped?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Both really but cut and wrapped at this point for me.

I know the region and availability is going to affect price but looking for some ball park numbers. Thanks


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cut/wrapped here really depends on the cut, but it ranges from $5 (I think, probably higher  ) to I think $20+

Live weight is $3-$3.50
Hanging is $4.-$5.

All per pound.  I'm in Central Ontario, Canada.http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Here In Laramie Wy it is $9.+ a lb no matter what the basic cut is, more if its a fancier cut.


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

we sell for 1.50 live weight. And thats for 6 month - a year old weathers.. We are in Western Wa.


----------

